# Associer un fichier jnlp spécifique à une icône perso



## e-gaulue (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer une application java dans un fichier jnlp.

Quand je la lance, j'ai une belle icône correspondant à l'application. Je souhaiterais que cette icône soit aussi celle que je vois quand je vais dans application. Pour le moment, c'est celle par défaut des fichiers jnlp.

Des idées ? Transformation simple du jnlp ? Création d'une application avec une icone qui lancerait le fichier ? Autre ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Janvier 2011)

e-gaulue a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de récupérer une application java dans un fichier jnlp.
> 
> ...



Pomme+I et copiez collez de ta nouvelle icône...(au hasard )


----------



## e-gaulue (7 Janvier 2011)

Je confirme que ça marche. Le plus dur a été de trouver l'icône.

Les nouveaux fichiers jnlp continuent bien à avoir la tasse. C'est exactement ce que je cherchais.

Merci


----------

